# Laws forbidding living in a tent or camper?



## DYI hunting (Sep 13, 2006)

Anybody know the law or code that forbids living on your own private property in a tent or camper for extended periods of time?


----------



## elfiii (Sep 13, 2006)

Lots of cities and countys now have "Urban Camping" ordinances. Call the clerk of your county and ask.


----------



## Randy (Sep 13, 2006)

That is not a law or a code but an ordinace usually adopted by local jurisdictions.  There is a section in the International Fire Code that covers certain temporary membrane structures but only in excess of 200 square feet and not tents used for recreational purposes.


----------



## whitworth (Sep 13, 2006)

*And people with no teeth*

Forbid tents !  Of course.  Some jurisdictions have zoning ordinances that forbid pickup trucks.   And tanks over a certain size.


----------



## DYI hunting (Sep 13, 2006)

The thread about hunting camp restrictions just got me to wondering.  

When I was building my house I lived 6 months in a camper.  On my final inspection (just after I passed), I mentioned how hard it was living in a camper.  The inspector said he wished he knew that before hand because he would have slapped me with a fine and failed my inspection.  

I was wondering how they determined when staying in a camper or tent in hunting camp turned into something illegal.  I assume there is some kind of number of days or week restriction?


----------



## Buck111 (Sep 13, 2006)

Dunno, we had a lady that lived in a tipi for a while in Floyd county. She even ran for a county comission slot, but didn't get it.


----------



## OconeeJim (Sep 13, 2006)

*Saw some guys with horses camping near........*

...Milledgeville, just yesterday.  Looked like they had been there a little while...had a tent, gear spread around, lanterns, hay for their horses......and all this right beside US441 just a couple of miles N. of the Mall, and in the yard/wooded strip in front of a church!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 13, 2006)

So much for my idea of livin` in the wilds in my tipi when I retire, unless I can stay hid real good....................


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (Sep 13, 2006)

It would depend on your local zoning laws. Even in the counties that have no zoning, the health department has regulations regarding sewage disposal. In Hart county, you can permanently live in a camper if you have an approved sewage system. You can even have a privy (sp) and a hole, but once the "good stuff" comes within so many inches of ground level it must be moved and re-dug. This is probably the regualations most rural GA counties would fall under.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 14, 2006)

nicodemus said:


> So much for my idea of livin` in the wilds in my tipi when I retire, unless I can stay hid real good....................



Knowing you, Nic, they'd be walking within two feet of you, and you'd stay hidden if you didn't want to be seen!
Sue


----------

